
Digital Media: What Went Wrong - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/01/business/media/buzzfeed-digital-media-wrong.html
======
dpflan
Layoffs at BuzzFeed, Verizon, now Vice too:
[https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/vice-media-
reorganize...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/vice-media-reorganize-
lay-10-percent-staff-1181785)

